# Rod Hull : A bird in the hand



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

As somebody who grew up as a child watching him on the telly, i found the program rather upsetting. To see somebody with such a genuine entertaining talent destroyed & ruined by his own success. So sad.


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

Have to agree - an unfortunate and classic case of celebrity meltdown 

Moley


----------



## Dubcat (Jun 10, 2002)

could you summarise the program for me? I missed it but loved Emu growing up.


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Wot talent? Bring back GrotBags!!


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Oh - did not see program - but do you think that his fall off a roff contributed to his problems?


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

I found his behaviour to be disgustingly violent on many occasions and what made me most angry was that Rod Hull didn't stop the bloody emu doing it.


----------



## Dubcat (Jun 10, 2002)

fnar fnar...

can someone please give me an outline of the program?


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Was it as sad and pathetic as the washed up 'Bernard Manning does Bombay' prog that I saw last week.

Now he should be in a home.......... Looked after by Indians


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

No it wasnt - just an interesting story. Sad tho, but looks like he made the most of it. 

James.


----------



## Gren (Jul 25, 2002)

Program outline :

Bloke with little/no talent steals someone elses idea (emu) and then makes a 15 year career out of this 10 minute act.

Makes a fortune then loses it all when he buys some crumbling stately home just before the property crash at the same time as his TV career finishes and then gets hit by a huge tax bill. Then his wife leaves him (straight in the nuts!).

Ends up living in almost derelict cottage and meets his maker when trying the fix the TV aerial in the roof in the dark.

Quite sad and I did feel for the guy. As Kev said, part of our childhood.

Gren


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

> Was it as sad and pathetic as the washed up 'Bernard Manning does Bombay' prog that I saw last week.
> 
> Now he should be in a home.......... Â Looked after by Indians


Agreed...Bernard Manning is a disgrace, and a bitter blue city fan to boot.

However it was funny watching him perform...going down like a lead balloon and then hey presto the mic "stops" working.

He is a joke.


----------



## m4ttc (May 6, 2002)

Carlos

I thought the city fan might get mentioned!!!

M4TTC


----------



## Dubcat (Jun 10, 2002)

Sounds quite depressing (the Rod Hull story that is).


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

Rod Hull and Emu! FFS not at all funny.

I watched good programmes like Blue Peter, Magpie, Animal Magic ( I won a competition on that!), Vision on, Frank Spencer, and really scarey stuff like Dr Who.

And always went to bed straight after Z cars.

But Rod Hull and Emu.....nah. Â Sooty and Sweep maybe or Lamb Chop.
And defo Rolf Harris and remember those paintings he did. You couldn't tell what they were going to be until right at the very end, brilliant.

Enjoyed Grens summing up though ;D


----------



## aidb (Mar 19, 2003)

I LOVED Vision On. Tony Hart...what a star. The accompanying music was V special. [smiley=dude.gif]

Never liked Morf tho. :-/


----------



## ADB (May 7, 2002)

> Agreed...Bernard Manning is a disgrace, and a bitter blue city fan to boot.
> 
> However it was funny watching him perform...going down like a lead balloon and then hey presto the mic "stops" working.
> 
> He is a joke.


There is nothing wrong with Bernard (or any other City Fan) you just need to appreciate where he is coming from.

andy


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> There is nothing wrong with Bernard (or any other City Fan) you just need to appreciate where he is coming from.
> 
> andy


Is is good to have come from Mother-Fixation-Washed-Up-Bigotted-Twat-Central?


----------



## David_A (May 7, 2002)

> Never liked Morf tho


**** *** ***** **** * * **** off morph was seriously cool - his mate was a twat though!


----------



## Dubcat (Jun 10, 2002)

his mate was chas - i thought chas and morph were both great, but morph was the cooler of the two.


----------



## bash-the-monkey (Jun 5, 2002)

and the moral of this story is....

if you are going to pretend to be a bird, make sure it can fly before you climb into your roof in the dark.

Bash
www.bashthemonkey.com

PS here's a cracking Rod Hull joke, but seeing that it's a visual one it might be tricky to tell here - but I'm always up for a challenge.

Before we start, some audience participation

Say out aloud (to a chum preferably) "WHAT IS THIS AN IMPRESSION OFF?" -(then at the same time extend your arm -either arm - outwards at 45 degrees, bend at the elbow and then again at the wrist. Should look something like this:

Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â o Â Â Â Â Â Â Â 
Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â o Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â 
Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â o
Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â I
Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â I
Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â I
Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â I
Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â I
Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â I
Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â I
Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â I
Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â I
Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â I

the O's represent your hand and the est is your arm. Then vigoriously thrust you hand back and forth in a grabbing motion, whilst keeping you arm at the same angle as it is now.)

The punchline (finally) can then be said "EMU TRYING TO GRAB THE GUTTERING!"

Perhaps next time a video clip is in order!!


----------

